# Sore neck. Need mirror.



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

I have a 1969 ford 4000 and I get sore and stiff every time i use an attachment that i have to look back at (Blade, Grader, Box, ect.ect.).

I am thanking about adding some mirrors but not sure how to.
Has anyone else done this?
If yes how and please send pictures. 

I don't have a roll bar either. 
I looked into getting a bar but the cheapest I found used was $500.00. I was going to make one but my welding is basic high school at best.

The more I thank about it I think may be I should build one, any one else build a roll? 

Either way I need to add mirrors, what kind would be best?
I thought about stopping at our junk yard but don't think he would let me wonder thru it and pick some out, but maybe, worth a try.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Just ideas...

Put a mirror on the exhaust pipe:
https://old20tractorparts.com/tract...e-tractor-mirror-clamp-set-black-1280178.html
Perhaps that will not give you a good view of what is close to the tractor, and if you have a downpipe it is not an option.

Why not mock up something like one of these?:
https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/177419288/flatlanders-rear-view-mirror-bicycle
https://store.wintechracing.com/products/wicking-hat-with-mirror
https://store.wintechracing.com/collections/lifestyle/products/headband-with-mirror


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you thought about a swivel seat? The seat on mine swivels about 45 degrees, give or take, and makes it easy to turn your head to see forwards or backwards while operating an implement.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I did add mirrors to my canopy. I welded up some brackets that attach to the underside, then added those fish eye round mirrors. It works fantastic for me.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

John Deere sells a camera and monitor for essentially this same purpose. Most are made for mounting the monitor in a cab, but Amazon sells similar systems for skid steers and forklifts for far less.

Have one of the elcheapo versions on a skid steer, and slip a big transparent freezer bag over the monitor to use in the rain or dust, and unplug and put the monitor on the shelf when not being used. The cameras are dust and waterproof, not so sure about the monitor but baggies are cheap and work. The monitor is hooded for operation in the sun.

Mine came with instructions to wire the camera to the back-up alarm, but I wired it to a switch on the panel and leave it on when operating. Really great for early mornings and late evenings, as these things see in the dark.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Good thinkin RC.. I saw a similar question on another site & they all said a "back up camara" to watch their implements..
OR some BIG tow mirrors..


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I just have 5 inch round domed mirrors, that work really well.


----------

